# First boarding experience-dog sleeps with owner.



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

We took a holiday to the islands for ten days. It was our first time to go anywhere without Tizane. I found a great cage-free facility near me where the dogs sleep in rooms with beds and/or couches with one to two other dogs. It's a small ranch run by a retired peace officer. Lots of room to run. Ponds and ducks, geese and horses (behind fences of course.) She got on really great with the other dogs, loved all the people who volunteer and/or work at the ranch. The only problem was she refused to sleep with any of the dogs. The owner told me he put her in a room with the dog she had seemed to enjoy playing with the most. But she started screaming and would not stop. Thankfully he lives on site and brought her out to hang with him for a bit. He decided she had anxiety being away from people, so my dog had the best bed at the ranch...sleeping with the owner.  He did try to room her with two other vizslas a couple days later but once you've slept in the best bed, well you get the picture. Thankfully when we went over to pick her up, she still wanted to come home with us. And she hasn't let us out of her sight yet. Thank goodness we have a few more days before we get back to work. But I don't think we'll have any problems taking her back to the ranch the next time vacation comes around, because apparently she had a great time there. She slept all day yesterday after we brought her home.

P.S. No one warned me how much I was going to miss my little red dog being away from her for ten long days. Next vacation the dog is definitely coming along.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

So happy that you have found a great place for Tizane to spend a few days if needed. When I took vacation at the end of last month, I sobbed as my mother drove away with Reba-it was the first time to be seperated for both of us. So I spent a week on a cruise ship missing my girl, she spent a week with Grammy and Poppy playing in the ponds.

I know what you mean about taking the red one with you next time, I am already trying to figure out the logistics for my next trip.

Hope your vacay was relaxing!!


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a great place, lucky for you to find it nearby. We were unable to use traditional boarding, as recommended by our vet, due to her anxiety so we have been left with using a cage free doggie daycare where the owner lets her sleep in a cot with him. In July we are having a friend who has a dog that she is friends with do a combo stay with Penny at our place and take her to their place. Hopefully she will behave! I think we need a vizsla baby sitting co-op.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

That's a great idea jp. If you have people around you, you might try it out. We were very satisfied with Willow Creek Ranch though and Ray the owner was obviously great with her.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm just looking into a new boarding place that only takes a few dogs at a time and keeps them in the house. Unfortunately they don't take cats as well unlike our current place but merc doesn't seem as happy there as he did the first couple of times. The other option is to get a good dog-walker and a house sitter so the house sitter can look after the cat and feed the dog but not walk him.

I like JP's plan though - just need to find someone suitable nearby!

I never thought I'd hate going away for a weekend but I miss both my furry friends now. :-[ Last time I dropped them off I started crying which of course just upset Merc who lay on the ground and refused to move.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

My s i l has the same problem so we have agreed on having her puppy for two weeks while she's on hols., there is only 3 days in age difference so they get on well..... I will hate the day I have to leave Purdey with anyone. :'(
BB


----------

